# Logitech Internet Navigator Keyboard extra keys

## war

I just got a Logitech Internet Navigator keyboard, and I'm setting it up, here.  Everything is great, except a few of the internet keys don't work.

Using xev, I get...nothing.  Most of 'em work fine, but 'Messenger', 'Webcam', 'iTouch', 'Shopping', and this little mousewheel-style doohickey don't yield any keycode.

For the most part, I don't care; but the clinching factor for me, when I chose this keyboard, was all the many uses I could think of for this wheel; volume control, window switching, and...okay, mostly zooming and weapon switching in games...    :Razz: 

Is it a lost cause?  Is there no way to get these working?  Is funkeys (http://rick.vanrein.org/linux/funkey/) what I'm looking for, or not (from what I can tell, it's just for console support)?  And if it is...how the hell do I figure out which keys result in which scancodes?

Any help would be greatly appreciated![/url]

----------

## bokkepoot

funkeys works perfectly for console applications, but if you're always going to use X you might consider lineakd, which even has a kde frontend and a easy to configure tool to teach it what commands should be hooked to the keys.

----------

## war

Thanks, I'll look into lineak...

My problem with funkeys is, I can't figure out where I'm supposed to get the scancodes from.  It has instructions on how to bind scancodes to keycodes, but it doesn't say anything about how you find out which scancodes are which, in the first place...

----------

## bokkepoot

According to [url]http://rick.vanrein.org/linux/funkey/#install[/url] all you have to do is 

[quote]

After booting the newly built kernel, use setkeycodes to assign keycodes to incoming scancodes. Available scancodes can be found with 

        dumpkeys | grep ^keycode | grep =$

[/quote]

but i'm not sure if that means you'd already have to have the funkey patches installed

----------

## xterminus

I just bought the same keyboard.  

It appears that many of the new media keys do not generate normal keyboard events.  In particular, the prev/next keys generate nothing from xev, and keys that do work are often missmatched to the XF86 keycode name.  EG:  My Volume up button generates a stop keyboard scancode.

It's a good looking keyboard, but I too am a bit dissapointed in this particular model.  See if you can exchange it.

I've been eyeballing the Auravision EluminX Illuminated Keyboard (see http://www.thinkgeek.com/computing/input/keyboards/5c3f/  It's about 80 bucks with the rebate, but oh man it looks cool looking.

No multimedia keys to fart with either. ;)

----------

## war

bokkepoot:  That dumpkeys command, if I understand correctly, lists keycodes that aren't assigned to scancodes yet; but to assign them, you need to know the scancodes.  That's where I'm stuck; where do you find out what scancodes relate to what keys?

xterminus:  Yeah, some of my keys are mixed up, too; the rewind and fast-forward keys are bound to 'stop' and 'play' and the stop and play keys aren't bound at all.  But I can change that, at least; it's the ones that don't give anything that are the problem...

I'm not sure if it's the keyboard that's at fault, or X...or maybe it's just me, and I'm missing something.

----------

## bokkepoot

showkey -s should do the trick

----------

## Decha

 *xterminus wrote:*   

> 
> 
> It appears that many of the new media keys do not generate normal keyboard events.  In particular, the prev/next keys generate nothing from xev, and keys that do work are often missmatched to the XF86 keycode name.  EG:  My Volume up button generates a stop keyboard scancode.
> 
> 

 

Try 

Option "XkbModel" "itouchin"

in Section "InputDevice" in your XF86Config.

With it all keys on my Internet Navigator Keyboard SE produce right keycodes. Wheel works perfectly, too.

I can post my .def file for x11-misc/hotkeys if someone interested.

----------

## xterminus

Thanks Decha.  All my multimedia keys work great now!

I don't use hotkeys, but my kahakai userconfig.py looks like:

```
return Configuration.globalKeyBindings(self) + [

            (KeyPress('Print'), '{scrot}'),

            (KeyPress('XF86Standby'), '{xset dpms force standby}'),

            (KeyPress('XF86AudioMedia'), '{xmms}'),

            (KeyPress('XF86AudioPlay'), '{xmms -t}'),

            (KeyPress('XF86AudioStop'), '{xmms -s}'),

            (KeyPress('XF86AudioPrev'), '{xmms -r}'),

            (KeyPress('XF86AudioNext'), '{xmms -f}'),

            (KeyPress('XF86AudioRaiseVolume'), '{aumix -w+10}'),

            (KeyPress('XF86AudioLowerVolume'), '{aumix -w-10}'),

            (KeyPress('XF86AudioMute'), '{aumix -wM}'),

            (KeyPress('XF86Mail'), '{evolution}'),

            (KeyPress('XF86Shop'), '{gaim}')

        ]
```

I need to figure out how to toggle the mute with kahakai, but everything appears to be working at the moment.

----------

## Decha

Greetings!

BTW, I am looking for some other multimedia keys manager.

I'd like it to be daemon and to work both in console and in X.

Any hints?

SY, Decha.

----------

## sKewlBoy

I have used hotkeys with my logitech keyboard for a long time now (can post my .def, too, if anyone wants it), but recently started using gnome (instead of fluxbox) and it has a "Multimedia Keys Daemon"... as one of you said, the keycodes have no symbolic names, and I guess that's why the keys are not recognized by this daemon...

I'd really like to use it instead of hotkeys, since it's from gnome itself, and hotkeys crashes with some apps (like starting a vmware workstation).

Are we doomed to 3rd party apps ?

Thank you

----------

## Decha

Greetings!

 *sKewlBoy wrote:*   

> 
> 
> , but recently started using gnome (instead of fluxbox) and it has a "Multimedia Keys Daemon"...
> 
> 

 

I'm using KDE, so this is not for me...

I'll search further...

SY, Decha.

----------

## sKewlBoy

I'm gonna try this: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=60536&highlight=

That might do the trick. Thanks anyhoo

----------

